# Africans and other Africans



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope that one thing we can do on this board is move the discussion of African Cichlids beyond the common assumption that African Cichlids = Rift Lake Cichlids. When I look at African Cichlids I tend to put them into the following groups:

Rift Lake Cichlids: The Cichlids of Lakes Malawi and Tanganyika

Lake Victoria Basin Cichlids: The Cichlids of Lake Victoria and surrounding areas in East Africa

West African Cichlids: All of the Cichlids found in the rivers of West Africa, especially the Congo Basin, with its populations of Nannochromis, Pelvicachromis, Steatocranus, and Teleogramma species.

Madagasscar: Cichlids of this island are a unique and interesting group of Cichlids which seem more related to those of Central America than of Africa.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

eh? Also got ur peacocks and haps and eels, and crabs and catfish and sponges too from Africa  What happened to MR. A?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Don't forget your Jewels! (hemichromis).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, I thought I was logged on.LOL


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

OK I got qustion?? I know this isnt a pacu chat but i cant find one in here so heres my qustion if you dont mind. Im looking for a black belly pacu. if anyone has one or even has a red belly pacu about 12 inchs or biger plase call me at 417-622-4316 because the oscars we had in honeys (thats my pacu) tank died of hole in the head. Hes very lonly and needs a conpainon. oh and if anyone can tell me how to sex a pacu it would be helpfull for me 
thanks,
Natalie


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Trust me, if you buy a 3" pacu from your LFS and feed it properly every day, then in 6 months it will grow that size anyway, I had one in my 20g tank and it grew to 7" in 4 months! and that was in a small tank too!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree this Forum needs to spread out the various different varieties of lake species of African Cichilds.


----------



## thorny (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree about the diff. branches also.
So Larry-T what kind of cichlids do you keep?
I keep mainly Malawi. Demasoni, Yellow Labs, Albino and Red zebras, Acei to name a few.


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> eh? Also got ur peacocks and haps


peacocks and haps come from lake malawi, therefore rift lake
victoria is also a rift lake


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

si senor. IMO they are way more colorful then their brother mbuna.


----------



## davoz01 (Jan 19, 2005)

I personally don't like the revamp of the site and I also think it should be divided to a point. So many hobbyist don't know what cichlids are or the different varieties so I see why they have it broad. On the other hand I like having a specific area to go to for a specific question. 

Personally I love the riverine africans. I wish the US could get more species. Because of all the wars and conflicts collection is hard. There are so many more in europe than in the US.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

it is good for people to learn then where they come from...and mods do there job, then they should be moved to correct thread. But to my knowledge there has never been a cichlid mod, perhaps hailsniper will have to take over two areas :mrgreen:


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Lake Victoria is not a rift lake. It's near there, but not formed nor structured as a rift lake.

As for what I keep,

In Africans, I keep some Tanganyika Cichlids (N. brevis, N. Tetracanthus "lyretail", and N. Caudopunctatus) and one of the Astatotilapia species from Lake Victoria. I'm also getting some Petrochromis and goby cichlids from Tanganyika this weekend. I also have two West African cichlids -- P. Suboccelatus "matadi" and P. Signatus. I'm still looking for some Nannochromis and Teleogrammas to round out my breeding stock.


----------



## davoz01 (Jan 19, 2005)

There was a mod but they never posted or did much. I offered some time back (I mod at fishgeeks) and to no avail. I agree the mod is the key to directing people to the right place and fielding questions.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well right now we don't have any mods. I'm sure as the need arises and as time permits, mods and other categories will be created and improved. I couldn't tell you one cichlid from another so I am useless here.


----------

